# Coyote hunting Southern Michigan State land?



## MILONEWOLF

Trying to understand rules for coyote hunting. Can I hunt coyote on State land, with base hunting license and or fur harvesters, shooting with a centerfire rifle .204 caliber, during the day? I know this should be easy but I do not work for NASA.


----------



## Blaze

As i read the rules, yes you can hunt coyote with base license. You may use a .204 at night. However you may not use a centerfire rifle or handgun in state park, recreation area, or any public land in Limited firearms deer zone. You cannot hunt coyote from a tree stand at night.


----------



## Blaze

I guess the answer to your question, thread title is NO you can't use the .204 in southern Michigan. You must be north of the Limited Firearms Deer Zone. Sorry, if I confused you with my first response.


----------



## MILONEWOLF

So only rim fire .22's are legal in the limited firearm zone? Is a .223 legal in Southern Limited Fireams Zone?


----------



## Blaze

MILONEWOLF said:


> So only rim fire .22's are legal in the limited firearm zone? Is a .223 legal in Southern Limited Fireams Zone?


Answer to Q#1: Yes , on state land.
Answer to Q#2: Yes, but only on Private Land. Only .22 or smaller rimfire is legal on state land I n the Limited Firearms Deer Zone.
Note: The way I read the regulations is you may use a centerfire rifle or handgun on Private land if it is .269 Cal. Or smaller. You should call your local C.O. if you have any concerns. Regulations don't mention Private Land, only State Land is mentioned. The limitations are on state owned property; state parks, recreation areas statewide, or any public land.
Hope this helps.


----------



## doggk9

Daytime is any caliber statewide. Night time is illustrated below. There are also special restrictions during firearm deer season.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mjh4

.22 mag is a great gun for yotes day or night. Just saying


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Charles Hooke

Remember coyotes run out the red fox that devour mice. Overrun by mice Michigan now has a decade long tick issue due to the invasive coyotes. In the last century the wolf eliminated any coyote in their territory. Without the wolf we have ticks causing illness and infesting our forests. We shouldn't require permits or anything else to kill coyotes.


----------

